# She keeps licking her lips. Why?



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe she has heartburn? I think that's a fairly common symptom of pregnancy with the pressure against the stomach and squishing everything out of place.

Ask your vet, of course, but my vet has recommended tums from time to time so pretty sure it's not harmful. Good source of calcium too.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> Maybe she has heartburn? I think that's a fairly common symptom of pregnancy with the pressure against the stomach and squishing everything out of place.
> 
> Ask your vet, of course, but my vet has recommended tums from time to time so pretty sure it's not harmful. Good source of calcium too.


 She definitely has some gas!! She has a few mouthfuls and then lets some air out! Poor girl hasn't got a lot of room left in there! What is Tums? It may be under a different name in Australia?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Stress, pain, early labor, feeling sick... believe me... lol I burp and have gas and acid reflux and everything else imagineable now. I bet her time is very close!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Tums is an antacid. Comes in a roll of tablets, like lifesavers. You can usually find it at the grocery store in the over-the-counter section or at convenience stores right by the checkout. At least that's what it's like here. Rolaids is the same thing.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Please check with a veterinarian before giving Tums or Rolaids to a pregnant bitch - they are very high in calcium. Although pregnant bitches need calcium, increased food intake accomplishes this. Calcium supplementation actually has the opposite effect of its intended purpose because excess calcium interferes with calcium storage and places the bitch at risk for developing hypocalcemia (pre-eclampsia or eclampsia), an often fatal metabolic disorder caused by insufficient calcium availability in pregnant and nursing bitches, respectively.


----------

